# Which way will the French Election Go?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Will it be a brexit/Trump type of stunning victory that we told could not happen or the more recent defeat of Trump-like Wilders?

If you believe polls, the Le Pen will get crushed, just like Trump was suppose to....I care as Le Pen winning would be another step toward pushing back the globalists and their plans to make us all slaves.

Macron stretches lead as French presidential campaign enters...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

America' s last King weight in to swing the election . His interference will like swing it to the socialist. There are no moderates .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

France lost its soul long ago. I say they vote for national suicide. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I did read that Barry openly interfered with the French elections after lecturing us during his last couple of months in office about how it was wrong. I try to put myself in the place of the French and think, that they have to have had enough after many dead. I truly hope that they vote for Le Pen.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

I am afraid Camel is right. Le Pen loses. 

There isn't enough time for the investigation into Marcon's Tax dodging off-shore accounts to have a real effect. 

The fake main-stream media is still misreporting the evidence, also previously known in the old days as Lying or Yellow Journalism. Somebody will get a Pulitzer I am sure.

Nothing new under the sun...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hope for the person Obama is supporting (Interfering in foreign elections) to lose. That is all.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Down the shitter again. Its just a continuous re flush.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The scum running against Le Pen has a political party of one, himself.

Did that because he thinks the French people are that stupid and will vote for a re-branded turd, most likely.

I hope she wins, there is also a large nuclear arsenal at stake here also.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Circling the drain no matter which one wins. Reminds me of............


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They will go with the Socialist, aka, Moderate.
France has been lost for many years.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I so very much hope you are wrong, . . . 

Sad to say, . . . but my paternal bloodline runs back to Paris, . . . something I've never really been proud of (they never have given me a good reason to be so), . . . but it could turn around with Marine winning this thing and doing what she has said.

Hope for the best, . . . prepare for the worst.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I have a cousin who lives there at their vineyard, US married to a Swiss banker, they dont want LePen. No idea why... I am sure the list is short..


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

tango said:


> They will go with the Socialist, aka, Moderate.
> France has been lost for many years.


They love their welfare sucking Muzzies, the same ones killing em like flies!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I have a cousin who lives there at their vineyard, US married to a Swiss banker, they dont want LePen. No idea why... I am sure the list is short..


The bankers, want to keep the EU intact, too much money involved, she wants out, back to an independent France.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@RedLion I am like you I also hope that Le Pen wins. However I think a lot of the French are really ignorant when it comes to the real threat of immigration. A lot of young men gave their lives during WW1 and WW2 to help liberate the French and now the French want to throw all that away.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

prevailing opinion is France will go with the socialist, as they always do. It would be a huge surprise if Le Pen wins.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Who cares?!? They are Frog-Eaters and deserve whatever they get.

Inor's rule for happy living #8: Never stand between a Frenchman and his white flag.

Piss on 'em.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

According to the media, LePen is lagging in the polls, but conservatives always do, a road traveled before.....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wonder if there is a link. Obama is there interfering in the election. Now issues with hacking are going on. Seems when ever Obama is around an election there are issues with hacking.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wee Wee...after pissing on the entire populace of frog eaters, all the muslimes in france are then run over by cement trucks. That would be one of the best days ever. Let it be written, let it be done :vs_closedeyes:



Inor said:


> Who cares?!? They are Frog-Eaters and deserve whatever they get.
> 
> Inor's rule for happy living #8: Never stand between a Frenchman and his white flag.
> 
> Piss on 'em.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It will go one of two ways.

The first, they will elect an effete, chain-smoking snob who is an ardent socialist with a laundry list of bordello citations and blackmail scandals.

Or, in the second, they will elect an effete, chain-smoking snob who is a militant Marxist with a laundry list of bordello citations and blackmail scandals.

Other than that, I know little about these oxygen wasters other than they dislike going to Omaha Beach unless an American goes first.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, the election is about this, will Le Pen win now or will she win next time. Because Macron will offer no solutions and nothing will become better.

And all this nonsence " france is lost, has been lost for a long time" bla bla bla is how the globalists wants you to reason, that place is lost, forget that area and so on, fall back, run, give up. That makes it so much easier for them. Toughten up will ya!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want all of Europe to go full scale South America Socialist. It will bring them down them the same as it has done every where else.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Well, the election is about this, will Le Pen win now or will she win next time. Because Macron will offer no solutions and nothing will become better.
> 
> And all this nonsence " france is lost, has been lost for a long time" bla bla bla is how the globalists wants you to reason, that place is lost, forget that area and so on, fall back, run, give up. That makes it so much easier for them. Toughten up will ya!


I saw an article saying pretty much the same thing. That Macron will win this time around, but after things continue to go down the crapper, Le Pen will win in 2020.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Wonder if there is a link. Obama is there interfering in the election. Now issues with hacking are going on. Seems when ever Obama is around an election there are issues with hacking.


The Kenyon...
Obama Interferes in French Election=> As Democrats Cry About Russian Interference in US Election


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The frogs are certainly worried that Le Pen has a real chance or this would not happen....



> DIRTY TRICKS: French Voters Receive Invalid, Damaged Le Pen Ballots


DIRTY TRICKS: French Voters Receive Invalid, Damaged Le Pen Ballots

Never mind that govt threatening the media to keep Macrone Wikileak emails out of the news or they face criminal charges.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

But I thought that Le Pen had no chance to win....



> Betting Markets Flip to Marine Le Pen in Final Hours Before Election





> Marine Le Pen jumped to a huge lead Sunday over elitist Emmanuel Macron in the betting markets.
> 
> Le Pen holds a higher number of bets that Donald Trump or Brexit did last year.
> 
> Currently Oddschecker has Marine Le Pen leading Macron 76.64% to 23.36%.


Betting Markets Flip to Marine Le Pen in Final Hours Before Election


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't care for France much, they stuck it to us after WW1 and WW2 during the Charles de Gaulle presidency.

All the support we gave him and the FFI, then all the support to hold on to French Indo China, went for nothing.

In so many words "thanks sucker".

I do hope she wins though, someone has to stop the muzslime hoards.

Remember they have SLBM's and IRBM's , what would happen if the bastards get control of them?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, the demise of Frogland will continue.

Has anyone noticed the similarities between Justin Turdeau and Emanuel Macaroon de Baboon?

It could almost be construed that they were both dropped from the same rotten crotch.

O'thigger is gloating over his masters French win.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Remember they have SLBM's and IRBM's , what would happen if the bastards get control of them?


Well, you can't use them to make crepes, they're too smug to learn English or Chinese to make them functional, and since everything around them is marked "no smoking" they'll be unable to get near them.

Being French, such devices will immediately be thrown to ground during a unified surrender with anyone.


----------

